# Nav Tech's



## Donaill (29 Jul 2005)

Hello everyone,

  Is anyone here a nav. tech. (Com)?  I know that as a tech I am a sailor first and a tech second. I have a question about the trade that I feel only those serving as a tech can answer. I will start by saying that as a civi. tech I love my trade, despite the poor pay and unstable job market. I would like to know what the job is like. I have heard before that it is a hard sea trade.  

 Thanks all


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jul 2005)

We have a couple of Tactical Techs that post here from time to time I am sure when they get a chance they will be happy to answer your questions


----------



## Navalsnpr (30 Jul 2005)

Donaill,

I am a NET(C). By reading your post, I gather that you are a certified Electronics Technician or Technologist. All members of the ship's company are sailors first and then perform their trade second. If you are a qualified tech in the civi world, you should qualify for signing bonuses as well. Make sure you ask that question and bring in your academic transcripts to the recruiters.

The trade is a good one in my mind. You can end up working in many different fields including external communications, internal communications, telephony, information technology just to name a few. 

Life at sea can be busy, but NET(C)'s tend to be busier alongside rather than at sea.

As for a sea/shore ratio, I have been in 13 + years now and have 6 at sea, 4 on courses and 3 on shore postings.


----------



## NavyShooter (30 Jul 2005)

Welcome aboard Donaill,

I'm an NET(A), a sonar/nav fixer guy.

One nice thing about being a techie in the military (ok any trade in the military) is the kick-ass job security.  I'm on a 20 year contract right now, 7 more years to go, guaranteed, unless I REALLY screw up.  I cannot honestly compare to the civilian market, since I've never been employed as a civilian techie, but it's definitely a good way to go in my opinion.

If you do end up leaving, you'll have a whole raft of desireable qualifications after even only a few years in the service, and the work really isn't all that hard.

I've got a similar sea/shore ratio to NavalSniper.

NavyShooter


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Jul 2005)

Thanks guys appreciate you responding. 

Donaill to give you a different perspective I am an NCI OP. I break things that these two work on 
I have been Navy for 11 years, 8 1/2 of those have been at sea and 2 1/2 have been ashore withg courses and a shore posting.


----------



## Donaill (3 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I am really looking forward to being part of the trade.


----------

